# New guy from west virginia



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to AT.


----------



## mitchdog (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks, this sight is awesome i just been lookin a lil bit crazy....love it tho


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

mitchdog.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## JustinPollard (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome to AT!!!!!!!!:}


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to AT :welcome:


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------



## kettlebell (Jan 27, 2011)

Just signed up and looking forward to it. Another newbie from WV!


----------



## Lonnie_C (Aug 27, 2002)

Welcome to Archery Talk. There is a wealth of info here. All the best, Lonnie


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------

